# 2022 G20 Bali summit



## Indos

​2022 G20 Bali summit​From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

The *2022 G20 Bali summit* is the upcoming seventeenth meeting of Group of Twenty (G20), a summit scheduled to take place in Bali, Indonesia in 2022.[3][4][5][6][7][8] Indonesia's presidency began on 1 December 2021, leading up to the summit in the fourth quarter of 2022. The presidency handover ceremony was held as an intimate event, in which the G20 Presidency Gavel was transferred from Italian Prime Minister Mario Draghi to Indonesian president Joko Widodo at the close of the Rome summit.









2022 G20 Bali summit - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## REhorror

Looking forward to this one!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

*G20 Meeting, Bali.*

Finance Ministers Meeting, July 2022











*Foreign Minister Meetings*


----------



## Indos

*Summary of July Finance Ministers meeting, Bali 2022*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

*Security*

Indonesian special forces take part in the counter terrorism exercise ahead of the G20 Summit Meeting in Denpasar, Bali, Indonesia on October 19, 2022. Indonesia National Agency of Counter Terrorism held a three days anti-terror drill involving anti-terror police squad and special armed forces in order to train preparedness against terrorism acts during G20 Summit Meeting in Bali. The practice includes guarding security perimeters, biological chemical toxic threats, bomb defusing, and suspect ambush.















2 F 16 and 2 Sukhoi fighters will be deployed to Bali island.

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Indos

Video of Bali, ahead of G20 meeting, 15-16 November

Situation in Bali before the meeting


----------



## Indos

The Leaders meeting will be held in this place

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Indos

Indonesian military personnel gather for security preparations ahead of the G20 Summit, in Denpasar on Indonesia's resort island of Bali on November 7, 2022


----------



## Indos

All leaders coming to Bali will use this road as it is connecting Ngurah Rai Airport with Nusa Dua Bali (where the meeting take place).

100 % design and built by Indonesian SOE consortium


----------



## Indos

Indonesian army take part during security preparation for the upcoming G20 Summit Meeting in Denpasar, Bali, Indonesia on November 7, 2022. At least 18.000 Indonesian police and army will secure the high level meeting of the 17th Group of 20 (G20) Head of State and Government Summit from 15-16 November 2022 in Nusa Dua, Bali.


----------



## Indos

Jokowi visited the venues, you also can see here security preparation


----------



## Indos

Some view of Nusa Dua rarely seen by people.






Nusa Dua is tourism complex own by state own tourism conglomerate, ITDC

*Nusa Dua Complex*


----------



## AlKardai

I don’t know how true this is, but Indians are waffling about how it would be a good time for them to attack Azad Kashmir and GB just after the summit.

If it’s true, they’ll get their teeth kicked in by pretty much everyone. If it’s false….what more can you expect from the lying gangus ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos




----------



## Indos

Photo: The Gegana Police Team takes part in the preparation for the upcoming G20 Summit in Denpasar, Bali, Monday (7/11/2022). A total of 18,030 joint teams from the TNI-Polri will secure the G20 Head of State and Government Summit on 15-16 November 2022 in Nusa Dua, Bali. (Photo by Johannes P. Christo/Anadolu Agency via Getty Images)


----------



## Indos

For leader dinner, it will be conducted in GWK Bali, outside Nusa Dua Complex. There will be no media inside.

Here how the place look like for leader dinner


----------



## Indos

17 Leaders have confirmed their participation, Vladimir Putin hasnt yet confirmed his participation

*Some of them*

Joe Biden, Xi Jin Ping, Recep Teyep Erdogan, Emanuel Macron, Muhammad Bin Salman, Fumio Kishida, Yoon Sok Yeol (South Korea PM), Rishi Sunak, Girgia Eloni (far right Italian PM), Narendra Modi, Anthony Albanese (Australia PM), Justin Trudeu, Ursula Von Der leyen (EU President) etc


----------



## Indos

CNN talks to Indonesia Finance Minister six month ago about G20 meeting


----------



## Indos

Indos said:


> All leaders coming to Bali will use this road as it is connecting Ngurah Rai Airport with Nusa Dua Bali (where the meeting take place).
> 
> 100 % design and built by Indonesian SOE consortium



Both car and motorcycle can use the road.


----------



## Indos

Indonesian military personnel take part in a security drill in preparations ahead of the G20 Summit, at Serangan island in Denpasar on Indonesia's resort island of Bali on November 8, 2022.


----------



## Indos

Traditional Balinese village "civilian" security also takes part for the security of the island














Polisi Adat Bali 'Pecalang' Ikut Terjun Amankan KTT G20


Polisi adat bali 'pecalang' ikut membantu pengamanan rangkaian KTT G20




www.cnbcindonesia.com





No rifle, but they have Keris and Walkietalkie

See Raya weapon (Keris)


----------



## Indos

Paratrooping is also part of the training for G20 security, they also do night paratrooping drill in Bali.


----------



## INS_Vikrant

Indos said:


> 17 Leaders have confirmed their participation, Vladimir Putin hasnt yet confirmed his participation



He should make a surprise visit, western world leaders awkward faces and reactions seeing him first time in person since Ukraine conflict would be fun to watch

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Indos

INS_Vikrant said:


> He should make a surprise visit, western world leaders awkward faces and reactions seeing him first time in person since Ukraine conflict would be fun to watch



No need Putin present, Lavrov present is enough to make the meeting interesting....

Russian diplomatic team has already arrived in Bali

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Pressure from US and Western nations to kick out Russia from G20 meetings have already happen since 7 months ago.






Yellen: U.S. to Skip Parts of G-20 If Russia Takes Part​





White House: Russia Shouldn't Be Part of G20 Forum​


----------



## Indos

Hear what Hillary Clinton thinks the world should do about Putin​


----------



## Indos

Elon Musk will also attend the business meeting


----------



## Indos

The Government of the Republic of Indonesia deployed more than 14,300 TNI personnel (Armed Force) and 9,700 Polri personnel (Police) to secure the G20 Summit in Bali.

Also being deployed is 2 F-16s, 2 Su-27/30s, one B737-200 Strategic Reconnaissance, 15 helicopters, and 12 warships.


----------



## Indos

G20 media speaker is Maudy Ayunda, the role is to use G20 event as way to popularize government program among younger Indonesians.


----------



## REhorror

Lot of interesting leader meeting in this one.
Congratulation Indonesia!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

US Air Force Boeing C-17 Globemaster has landed in Bali​



​


----------



## REhorror

I'm surprised Vietnam isn't in the G20.
We are still not a great power yet.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

This is the special force operation drill conducted in Bali days ago


----------



## Indos

All cars used in G20 meetings will be electric, including Police cars






For G20 Leaders






For G20 Ministers


----------



## Indos

*Touring Apurva Kempinski, Nusa Dua Complex, Bali (English)*

This is where leaders will meet and hold a meeting


----------



## Indos

The hotel has already been empty now. Luckily Nusa Dua complex is owned by state owned tourism conglomerate, ITDC.







ITDC new development is in Labuan Bajo and Mandalika






Mandalika in Lombok island, an island next to Bali


----------



## Indos

Situation in Ngurah Rai Airport Bali Today, leaders and G20 diplomats will use sterilized VVIP building.


----------



## Indos

Putin to Skip G-20 Indonesia Summit, Facing Cold Shoulder​
Kremlin to send Foreign Minister Lavrov in Putin’s place
Tensions over Ukraine invasion to dominate meetings in Bali

By
Bloomberg News
November 9, 2022 at 22:08 GMT+7

Vladimir Putin won’t attend the Group of 20 summit next week, people familiar with the planning said, as the Kremlin seeks to protect the president from potential high-level tensions over his invasion of Ukraine.

Ending months of suspense, Putin’s decision avoids potential confrontations with other world leaders, including US president Joe Biden who has labeled the Russian president a “war criminal.” 
The Kremlin also risked Putin being shunned by European leaders at the Nov. 15-16 summit on the Indonesian island of Bali.

Russia will send Foreign Minister Sergey Lavrov instead of Putin, one of the people said. They spoke on condition of anonymity to discuss matters that are not yet public. Spokesmen for the Foreign Ministry and the Kremlin did not immediately respond to requests for comment.

Biden said in March that Russia should be expelled from the G20 in retaliation for the invasion that triggered Europe's biggest conflict since World War II and raised fears of nuclear escalation. Indonesian President Joko Widodo refused to withdraw the invitation to Putin because his country, which holds the rotating presidency of the G20, sought to maintain a neutral position. Instead, Widodo also invited Ukrainian President Volodymyr Zelensky to the summit.

China's concerns​Zelenskiy spoke to Widodo by phone on Nov. 3 about preparations for the G20 and later told reporters he would not participate in the summit if Putin attends. Widodo told Bloomberg in August that Putin had confirmed to him he would participate, though the Kremlin never said publicly whether the Russian leader would travel to Bali or participate remotely.

Russian officials had hoped the summit would allow Putin informal contact with his U.S. and European counterparts, but it became clear that this was not going to happen, according to Andrei Kortunov, head of Russia's Kremlin-founded Council on International Affairs. "The goal is for Putin and Biden to meet, but Biden doesn't seem ready for this," he said.

The US president has said he would not meet Putin in Bali to discuss the war in Ukraine and was only willing to hold talks on releasing US citizens imprisoned in Russia, including the WNBA star. Brittney Griner as part of a possible prisoner exchange. Even so, it would have been impossible to rule out a chance encounter if the two leaders crossed paths at the summit.

Chinese President Xi Jinping told German Chancellor Olaf Scholz in Nov. 4 talks that heopposedthe use of nuclear force in Europe, in his most direct remarks yet on the need to prevent Russia's war in Ukraine from escalating. Xi's comments sent a clear message to Putin that nuclear threats are a red line for China, even as they have declared afriendship "without limits."

Putin faced intense criticism from Western leaders at the G20 summit in Australia in 2014, which took place shortly after Russia annexed Crimea and fomented separatist violence in eastern Ukraine. He left the meeting early.

After a series of military withdrawals against a Ukrainian counteroffensive, Russia has received international condemnation in recent weeks for targeting Ukraine's civilian energy, water and heating infrastructure with massive drone and missile strikes. Putin formally annexed four Ukrainian regions in September that his forces do not fully occupy, days after announcing a mobilization of 300,000 reservists that triggered an exodus abroad of Russians fleeing conscription.









Putin to Skip G-20 Indonesia Summit, Facing Cold Shoulder


Vladimir Putin won’t attend the Group of 20 summit next week, people familiar with the planning said, as the Kremlin seeks to protect the president from potential high-level tensions over his invasion of Ukraine.




www.bloomberg.com


----------



## Indos

Putin will not go to G20 summit in Bali​





JAKARTA: Russian President Vladimir Putin will not attend the G20 leaders' summit on the Indonesian resort island of Bali next week, Moscow's embassy in Indonesia told AFP on Thursday (Nov 10).

"I can confirm that (foreign minister) Sergei Lavrov will lead the Russian delegation to the G20. President Putin's program is still being worked out, he could participate virtually," said Yulia Tomskaya, the embassy's chief of protocol.









Putin will not go to G20 summit in Bali


JAKARTA: Russian President Vladimir Putin will not attend the G20 leaders' summit on the Indonesian resort island of Bali next week, Moscow's embassy in Indonesia told AFP on Thursday (Nov 10). "I can confir




www.channelnewsasia.com


----------



## Indos

VVIP Building inside Ngurah Rai Airport Bali to accept all G20 leaders. Secured building.


----------



## Indos

Nusa Dua complex is near the sea

-----------------------------------

Security on the sea


----------



## Indos

Brimob, Police paramilitary unit, seen in G20 security 








Dua WN China Diduga Akan Gelar Demo Tolak KTT G20 di Bali Langsung Ditindak


----------



## Indos

Indonesian Marine Force in Bali


----------



## Indos

Indonesia Finance Minister, Sri Mulyani Indrawati, has already stayed in Nusa Dua Bali


----------



## Indos

Electric cars for G20 summits


----------



## Indos

Planes from G20 officials have started coming


----------



## Indos

Joe Biden, MBS, Japanese and South Korean leaders will arrive in Bali Today


----------



## Indos

*LIVE*

G20 Leaders arrivals in Bali


----------



## zainal153

Indos said:


> Planes from G20 officials have started coming


Taiwan? Media nya kali

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Indonesian navy ships patrol in South Bali on the shores of Benoa Bay ahead of the G20 Summit in Bali, Indonesia, Sunday, Nov. 13, 2022.







During G20 security measure


----------



## Indos




----------



## Indos

*B 20 Business Meeting*


----------



## Indos

Condition in Nusa Dua Bali Yesterday


----------



## Indos

Media Center


----------



## Indos

G20 meeting is also used by influential country like France to have discussion with several countries in one sideline meeting.


----------



## Indos

I guess only South Korean leader who bring wife in G20 meeting. She is greeted by Ibu Iriana, Indonesia first lady.


----------



## Indos

*Leaders meeting, Live from ITDC (Indonesia Tourism Development Corporation) complex, Nusa Dua Bali*


----------



## Beidou2020

G20 is just another useless organisation where they come together for a big group photo. Nothing useful gets agreed.


----------



## Indos

Live


----------



## Indos

Jokowi uses English during the meeting. This is good. Just watching CNN International couple hours ago and the moment is captured and highlight by CNN International. Jokowi statement in English will be good to make the message go through and gets international media highlight


----------



## Indos

*Leaders Lunch*


----------



## Indos

LIVE: Welcoming Dinner and Cultural Performance G20 Indonesia, Bali, 15 November 2022​


----------



## Indos

Lazrov comes


----------



## Indos

From left: President Joko Widodo, US President Joe Biden, and European Commission President Ursula von der Leyen attend a special discussion on the margins of the G20 Summit in Nusa Dua, Bali, on November 15, 2022. (Antara photo)

'Lesson Learned': EU Outlines Plan to Depart from Russian Oil at Bali Summit​BY :HERU ANDRIYANTO
NOVEMBER 15, 2022

*Bali. *European Commission President Ursula von der Leyen on Tuesday reiterated the bloc’s determination to depart completely from Russian energy supplies and outlined the plan to seek new, long-term suppliers of clean energy.

Speaking on the margins of the G20 Summit in Indonesia’s Bali Island, von der Leyen also said that Russia’s invasion of Ukraine has reopened the wound of the global economy not yet fully recovered from the devastating impact of the Covid-19 pandemic.

“We live in a truly volatile global economy and obviously changing climate and on top of that … we see that Russia’s war is rubbing salt in the wound of the economic recovery of Covid-19,” she said in a special forum discussing the Partnership for Global Infrastructure and Investment (PGII) initiative.

The forum was co-hosted by von der Leyen, US President Joe Biden, and his Indonesian counterpart Joko Widodo.

The war in Ukraine that severely disrupted energy supplies to the European Union prompted the 27-member economic bloc to reevaluate their energy, trade, and security relationships with Russia.

“What is the situation in the EU? We have decided to diversify completely away from the Russian fossil fuels,” she said.

“We have understood and learned our lesson that it was an unhealthy dependency, unsustainable, and we want reliable and forward-looking connections. And this is why we’re launching the Partnership for Global Infrastructure and Investment.”

The initiative is expected to establish a long-term and reliable partnership in energy supplies as the EU wants “to leapfrog to clean energy” -- not only to have it home-grown but also to import it.

“From the European side, the contribution is so-called Global Gateway, it’s our 300 billion euros investment program for abroad for the next five years, combined with the wish to harness the power and knowledge of the private sector,” von der Leyen said.

She vowed that the Global Gateway or the PGII is not just investing massively in the state-of-the-art infrastructure, but is also investing in the local capacity of partner countries.

The partnership will be demand-driven because there is an enormously rising demand for renewable energy, she said, adding that the EU has partners around the globe with abundant of clean energy potential resources.

“Europe can turn into the world’s largest market for their energy exports. What is necessary is investment and infrastructure. That’s why we have to team up,” she said.

The side event of the G20 Summit was attended also by the leaders and ministers from Argentina, Canada, France, Germany, India, Japan, South Korea, Senegal, and the United Kingdom.









'Lesson Learned': EU Outlines Plan to Depart from Russian Oil at Bali Summit


EU's dependency on Russian energy is unhealthy, unreliable, and unsustainable, Ursula von der Leyen told world leaders in Bali.




jakartaglobe.id


----------



## Indos

*G20 First Lady meetings*


----------



## Indos

Russian FM leaves Bali earlier


----------



## Indos

Indos said:


> LIVE: Welcoming Dinner and Cultural Performance G20 Indonesia, Bali, 15 November 2022​



Some journalists are also invited


----------



## Indos

G20 media center (detail coverage)


----------



## Indos

*G 20 Leaders meeting room*













Leaders at G-20 summit condemn war in Ukraine, call for ceasefire


Ending the war is the responsibility of all nations, Indonesian President Joko Widodo said. Read more at straitstimes.com.




www.straitstimes.com





----------------------------

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Srinivas

Indos said:


> *G 20 Leaders meeting room*
> 
> View attachment 896774
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leaders at G-20 summit condemn war in Ukraine, call for ceasefire
> 
> 
> Ending the war is the responsibility of all nations, Indonesian President Joko Widodo said. Read more at straitstimes.com.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.straitstimes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ----------------------------
> 
> View attachment 896775
> 
> View attachment 896781
> 
> View attachment 896777
> 
> View attachment 896778
> 
> View attachment 896780



Impressive !

Reactions: Like Like:

2


----------



## Indos

Srinivas said:


> Impressive !



The room is set to be very Indonesian. So we can see Balinese or Javanese art on that. There is also another unique room. This is for G20 leaders lunch. This is also showing Indonesian style, all of the construction is made from bamboo, rattan, and wood. This is new one, built for G20 meeting. They can do it easily since Nusa Dua complex is owned by state owned enterprise, ITDC.






20 years from now, when Indonesia inshaAllah become the host again, I expect the meeting will be hosted in our new city in Kalimantan island, Nusantara.

Jokowi presentation on Nusantara city

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Turingsage

Next g20 is in Sept 2023 Delhi

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## tower9

Pretty impressive. Jokowi was a great host. I feel like this symbolizes indonesias rise as a great power finally.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

*Relax meeting*






Last night event, G20 leaders wear Indonesian Batik dress


----------



## Indos

G7 countries conducted separate meeting over Russia missile attack on Ukraine cities Yesterday


----------



## langda khan

The chemistry between Prime Ministers Modi and Sunak was very palpable. It was quite obvious that Sunak was quite in awe and true to his Indian heritage extremely respectful. It warms my heart to see my countrymen go out and make their mark on this world in my lifetime. Most of our parents missed this, but worked so hard all their lives for this, from a poor broken country and tough middle class lives. Naman.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

G20 leaders visiting Mangrove forest in Bali











The weather is truly observed to predict the weather during rainy seasons across Indonesia, including in Bali.


----------



## Indos

Joe Biden press conference a day before G20 summit






Emergency Meeting in the last day of G2O summit











Indonesia Presiden and US Presiden bilateral meeting


----------



## Indos

Jokowi greeted several leaders in first day Summit
























President Erdogan in Indonesia's Bali for G20 Summit


President Erdogan in Indonesia's Bali for G20 Summit




www.youtube.com





Several important sideline meetings


----------



## Indos

Rishi Sunak first international press conference as British PM







Live: Rishi Sunak holds news conference at G20 summit​





Rishi Sunak and Joe Biden attend emergency G20 meeting after missile strikes Poland​


----------



## Indos

LIVE: Konferensi Pers Presiden Joko Widodo, Bali, 16 November 2022​




Chinese, Indonesian presidents witness Jakarta-Bandung High-Speed Railway trial run​
*Interesting Photo

Joe Biden and Indonesian Minister of Economic Coordinator







Joko Widodo and two most influential women in Indonesia




*


----------



## Indos

G20 Press Conference: President of Turkey (Mr. Recep Tayyip Erdogan), Bali 16 November 2022​


----------



## Indos

G20 Press Conference: President of France (Mr. Emmanuel Macron), Bali 16 November 2022​


----------



## Indos

LIVE: Justin Trudeau holds a news conference at the G20 summit​










G20 summit: Trudeau, Xi meet amid Russia-Ukraine war dominating agenda​




Xi Jinping and Justin Trudeau clash over media transparency during G20 summit talks​


----------



## Indos

Balinese students greeting during G20 leaders visit to Bali Mangrove Forest






Electric cars used in G20 Bali Summit






Photo session after the lunch with some G20 leaders






A general view as Indonesian naval vessel protects the coastline while the G20 meetings take place on November 16, 2022 in Nusa Dua, Indonesia.


----------



## Indos

Leaders informal conversation during Gala Dinner, 15 November






Joe Biden visited Mangrove forest in Bali






Joe Biden goes home






Weather modification team


----------



## Indos

Gala Dinner event in GWK Bali






Visiting Mangrove Forest in Bali






Indonesia first lady and China first lady











G20 leaders cars and their escorted cars (electric)


----------



## Indos

*Opening of G20 Meeting, Nusa Dua Bali 2022*






*RESULTS




*


----------



## Indos

G20 leaders adopt joint declaration deploring war in Ukraine​





G20 summit in Bali: What agreements were reached? | DW News​





G20 leaders declaration denounces ‘Russian aggression’ in Ukraine​





Zelenskyy urges 'G19' to stand up to Russia​


----------



## Indos

India takes the next leadership. G20 2023 meetings will be held in Delhi











-------------------------------

Xi Jinping speech during G20 Leaders meeting






Xi calls for meeting challenges of the times together at G20 Summit​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

NOVEMBER 16, 2022
G20 Bali Leaders’ Declaration​*Bali, Indonesia, 15-16 November 2022*

1. Fourteen years ago, the Leaders of the G20 met for the first time, facing the most severe financial crisis in our generation. We recognized, as large global economies, that collectively we carry responsibilities and that our cooperation was necessary to global economic recovery, to tackle global challenges, and lay a foundation for strong, sustainable, balanced, and inclusive growth. We designated the G20 the premier forum for global economic cooperation, and today we reaffirm our commitment to cooperate as we, once again, address serious global economic challenges.

2. We met in Bali on 15-16 November 2022, at a time of unparalleled multidimensional crises. We have experienced the devastation brought by the Covid-19 pandemic, and other challenges including climate change, which has caused economic downturn, increased poverty, slowed global recovery, and hindered the achievement of the Sustainable Development Goals.

3. This year, we have also witnessed the war in Ukraine further adversely impact the global economy. There was a discussion on the issue. We reiterated our national positions as expressed in other fora, including the UN Security Council and the UN General Assembly, which, in Resolution No. ES-11/1 dated 2 March 2022, as adopted by majority vote (141 votes for, 5 against, 35 abstentions, 12 absent) deplores in the strongest terms the aggression by the Russian Federation against Ukraine and demands its complete and unconditional withdrawal from the territory of Ukraine. Most members strongly condemned the war in Ukraine and stressed it is causing immense human suffering and exacerbating existing fragilities in the global economy – constraining growth, increasing inflation, disrupting supply chains, heightening energy and food insecurity, and elevating financial stability risks. There were other views and different assessments of the situation and sanctions. Recognizing that the G20 is not the forum to resolve security issues, we acknowledge that security issues can have significant consequences for the global economy.

4. It is essential to uphold international law and the multilateral system that safeguards peace and stability. This includes defending all the Purposes and Principles enshrined in the Charter of the United Nations and adhering to international humanitarian law, including the protection of civilians and infrastructure in armed conflicts. The use or threat of use of nuclear weapons is inadmissible. The peaceful resolution of conflicts, efforts to address crises, as well as diplomacy and dialogue, are vital. Today’s era must not be of war.

5. At today’s critical moment for the global economy, it is essential that the G20 undertakes tangible, precise, swift and necessary actions, using all available policy tools, to address common challenges, including through international macro policy cooperation and concrete collaborations. In doing so, we remain committed to support developing countries, particularly the least developed and small island developing states, in responding to these global challenges and achieving the SDGs. In line with the Indonesian G20 Presidency theme — Recover Together, Recover Stronger — we will take coordinated actions to advance an agenda for a strong, inclusive and resilient global recovery and sustainable development that delivers jobs and growth. With the above in mind, we will:

More on it :









G20 Bali Leaders’ Declaration | The White House


Bali, Indonesia, 15-16 November 2022 1. Fourteen years ago, the Leaders of the G20 met for the first time, facing the most severe financial crisis in our




www.whitehouse.gov


----------



## Indos

Rishi Sunak and Justin Trudeau call President Zelenskyy​


----------



## Indos

Highlight G20 Indonesia, Bali, 15-16 November 2022​


----------



## Indos

Indonesian Navy ships seen around NusaDua complex during G20 summit






Security measures during G20 event in ITDC Nusa Dua complex


----------



## Indos

Indonesian Navy training ship, KRI Bima Suci, seen near ITDC Nusa Dua Complex during G20 summit






KRI Bima Suci


----------



## Indos

Korean media coverage on the G20 leaders first lunch in Day One summit.


----------



## Indos

G20 Indonesia Summit Day 2 Recap: India assumes G20 Presidency​


----------



## Indos

November 16, 2022
6:08 PM GMT+7
Last Updated 3 days ago
Key takeaways from the G20 summit in Bali​Reuters




A general view of the room during a session at the G20 Leaders' Summit, in Nusa Dua, Bali, Indonesia, November 16, 2022. REUTERS/Willy Kurniawan/Pool


Nov 16 (Reuters) - Leaders of the world's Group of 20 (G20) wealthiest nations concluded a two-day summit on the Indonesian island of Bali on Wednesday deploring Russia's aggression in Ukraine "in the strongest terms", among other highlights.

Here are key takeaways from the meeting:

*CONDEMNING RUSSIAN AGGRESSION*

Meetings of G20 ministers earlier this year ended without joint declarations because of Russian opposition to references to the war in Ukraine. This week, leaders adopted a declaration deploring Russia’s aggression in Ukraine “in the strongest terms” and demanding its unconditional withdrawal. They also recognized that while most members condemned the war in Ukraine, “there were other views and different assessments of the situation and sanctions.”

Participants said the statement was unanimously adopted. The summit’s host, Indonesian President Joko Widodo, said all had shown “flexibility.”

“Most members strongly condemned the war in Ukraine and stressed it is causing immense human suffering and exacerbating existing fragilities in the global economy – constraining growth, increasing inflation, disrupting supply chains, heightening energy and food insecurity, and elevating financial stability risks,” the leaders’ declaration said.

They also denounced any threat of the use of nuclear weapons, an implicit rebuke of Russia.

Russian Foreign Minister Sergei Lavrov, who headed the Russian delegation to the summit in the absence of President Vladimir Putin, condemned “politicization” of the meeting.

*U.S.-CHINA TIES ON BETTER FOOTING*

The summit was preceded by a bilateral meeting between U.S. President Joe Biden and Chinese leader Xi Jinping, the first time the two had met since Biden became president.

Although there were few tangible results, it was overall a positive meeting after relations between the superpowers plunged to near historic lows earlier in the year.

Both sides said while the three-hour meeting laid out major differences, especially over Taiwan, trade restrictions and technology transfers, the two agreed to keep communications open and avoid confrontation.

Perhaps the most concrete outcome was that U.S. Secretary of State Antony Blinken now plans to visit to China early next year, the highest-level U.S. visit to China in more than four years.

*FOCUS ON GLOBAL ECONOMY*

The G20 economies agreed in their declaration to pace interest rate rises carefully to avoid spillovers and warned of “increased volatility” in currency moves, a sea change from last year’s focus on mending the scars of the COVID-19 pandemic.

The reference to spillovers was a nod to emerging economies’ concerns about the potential for huge capital outflows if aggressive U.S. rate increases continue.

With the Ukraine war, as well as massive pandemic-era spending packages blamed for fueling red-hot inflation, the G20 countries said further fiscal stimulus measures should be “temporary and targeted.”

On debt, they voiced concern about the “deteriorating” situation of some middle-income countries and stressed the importance of all creditors sharing the burden.

*FOOD SECURITY*

The leaders promised to take coordinated action to address food security challenges and applauded the Black Sea grains initiative, but civil society groups criticized what they said was the absence of concrete steps on hunger.

“The G20 is merely repeating old commitments from previous years or noting developments elsewhere, rather than taking on leadership themselves,” said Friederike Roder of the group Global Citizen. “Fifty million people are at the brink of starvation as we speak. There is no time for the G20 to issue calls to action – they are the ones who have to act.”

*CLIMATE CHANGE*

G20 leaders agreed to pursue efforts to limit the global temperature increase to 1.5 degrees Celsius – confirming they stand by the temperature goal from the 2015 Paris Agreement on climate change.

That could boost negotiations at the U.N. COP27 climate summit in Egypt, where some negotiators feared the G20 would fail to back the 1.5C goal – potentially thwarting a deal on it among the nearly 200 countries at the U.N. talks.

On the sidelines of the summit, the United States, Japan and partners said they would mobilize $20 billion of public and private finance to help Indonesia shut coal power plants and bring forward the sector’s peak emissions date by seven years to 2030.

Biden and Xi agreed to resume cooperation on climate change.

*CHINA’S OUTREACH*

In just his second visit overseas since the beginning of the COVID-19 pandemic, Xi held bilateral meetings with many U.S. allies, signaling a willingness to mend ties with critics.

Besides the meeting with Biden, Xi held talks with Australian Prime Minister Anthony Albanese, South Korean President Yoon Suk-yeol, Canadian Prime Minister Justin Trudeau and French President Emmanuel Macron.

A meeting with British Prime Minister Rishi Sunak was canceled due to scheduling issues, Downing Street said. Xi is set to meet Japanese Prime Minister Fumio Kishida later this week.

“It is not decisive but an important step towards trying to reduce disagreements,” Shi Yinhong, a professor of international relations at Beijing’s Renmin University, said of Xi’s meetings at the gathering.

(Reporting by Leika Kihara, Stanley Widianto, Ananda Teresia, Andreas Rinke, Kate Abnett, Eduardo Baptista; Writing by Raju Gopalakrishnan)









Key takeaways from the G20 summit in Bali


Leaders of the world's Group of 20 (G20) wealthiest nations concluded a two-day summit on the Indonesian island of Bali on Wednesday deploring Russia's aggression in Ukraine "in the strongest terms", among other highlights.




www.reuters.com


----------



## Indos

What is the G-20, and is it losing its relevance?​


CNBC International
Verified


----------



## Indos




----------



## Indos

Chinese President Xi Jinping's four-day stay in Indonesia for G20 Summit​





Xi calls for meeting challenges of the times together at G20 Summit​


----------



## Indos




----------



## Indos




----------



## Indos

*Before the meeting*






*G20 Venues*


----------



## Indos




----------

